# Left or Right handed? Or both?



## Brendan O'Brien

Hi all.

Sorry for this question, but its the first time for actually shooting. So how do I find my correct hand?

I've recently watched as many vids as I can on shooting, but not actually seen any dedicated to this.

So....................... Is it because you are left or right eye dominant? If so, how do I find out what method to do this? So I can get my 8 and 10 year old's shooting correctly from the start also.

Is it also to do simply whether you are left or right handed?

Is it a factor or purely whatever hand you are comfortable with shooting?

Do I train with both? Get my skill up with either hand? Or will this just make me a mediocre shot at best if I don't concentrate on the hand I should shoot best with?

I appreciate your help. 

Boggy. (Bren.)


----------



## andypandy1

Welcome here's a little vid helps you find out your eye dominance quick and easy 




im right eyed dominant and hold my catty in my left hand, im pretty sure if youre left eye dominant youd have to hold it with your right hand,

Hope this helps


----------



## Brendan O'Brien

Brilliant. So I am right eye dominant. Any of the other factors matter? So as I am right eye dominant, I shoot holding the catty in the left hand with left eye closed.

Ta.


----------



## Ukprelude

The way I worked it out was, if you don't have a rifle grab a stick and quickly draw it up to you're should (imitating firing a weapon) what ever way you naturally draw a bead will tell you you're front and back hands (holding and drawing hands) hope you get my jist I'm a useless at explaining stuff lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside

Welcome Brendan,

Eye dominance is important, but not the only factor. My advice for you is to try and shoot both hand holds. Also keep your both eyes open as long as comfortable. If you loose aim sight just wink with your non aiming eye. Also try to keep your eye level as horizontal as possible. This is not crucial later, but the but the body is more stable and balanced when sight is leveled.

The most important part in the aiming process is the hand that holds the frame. Many slingshot shooters who hold a bow in left hand switch with slingshots and hold them in right. It's really worth to test yourself and see how it feels. I'm right handed, slightly left eye dominant. I shoot bow and arrow left hand hold right eye aim. Shoot slingshots right hand hold most of the time for a while and aim with left eye.

It might be strange to switch hands after some time, but you may surprise yourself. The best if you use the same slingshot, ammo and change only hands. Keep at least 60-100 shots each hands if you mix sessions.

Original idea comes from Jack Koehler's book. Worked for me. It's also fun to switch hands time to time. Especially useful to inspect shooting errors and bad form.

Enjoy the sport 

Tremo


----------



## Brendan O'Brien

Thanks. Useful info.

I shall have a crack and see how I get on.

Boggy.


----------



## muffintop

I hold left handed, but I'm working on my right hand hold. I try pretty hard to be ambidextrous, but haven't really shot with a right hand hold.


----------



## jazz

If you hook dynamo meter into the pouch and stretch the rubber to your anchor point, and it reads, say, 6kg, then this means that 6kg is the power of the draw but ON BOTH ends of the slingshot: 6 kg is at the pouch, and 6 kg is also at the frame/forks.

If the power in this example is high for you, as it is for me, than in order to command the whole system properly it makes some sense to take the pouch in your stronger hand, and the frame in the other, especially if you remember that the proper holding of the pouch is somewhere across the diameter of the ball, not in front of it, which is in essence very difficult for powerful draws. (Some people exercise their fingers in order to be able to hold comfortably the pouch and the ammo under high tension).

And if in the same time your dominant eye is the same as your dominant hand then your dominant eye will be closer to the rubbers, and everything is fine.

However, if your dominant eye is the other one, then you might want to sacrifice strength, as I do, and take the frame in the opposite hand for not so powerful draws, like when I do target shooting at 10 m. In this way I say good bye to the strength but then the rubbers will be closer to my dominant eye and I will be able to be more precise..

This is the logic that normally works for me; however, when I practice shooting without aiming but look at the target with both my eyes open and if the setup is not so powerful, then I tend not to care about hands but intentionally swithch them.. weird, isn't it?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## leadball

I think if you aim your slingshot. It shouldn't make much different.
If you shoot without aiming.your fork and band will be porifal vision. Makes it a little more useful to have bands on domiant side. Could even be that everyone is like me. Domiant eye having a little better better vision the recessive eye. that be the case. I vote .. Hold pouch on same side as domiant eye. Maybe , yeah that what I think.


----------

